# What are the side effects of cimzia for men?



## cimziawife (Jul 5, 2015)

After several months on cimzia, a person undoubtedly experiences improvement in health and energy levels, but do men experience an increase in their sexual desire that causes unexpected aggitation if left unfulfilled?


----------

